# New Accessory A Kind of Mini Moke What do you think?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well ?

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Like this one, better Trev :wink:

:: website ::

They seem to have a reciprocal linkup with the bearded wonder's Qpod outfit.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Family*

Yes part of the "Societe d'Etude et de Construction Automobile" (Secma to us) family.

I was thinking more of a Family thing for nipping to the Beach, rather than racing to the port!.

At a shade under 400kG's I was wondering weather it could be towed as an unbraked trailer (best not to go there as it has brakes). Maybe turned around the lighter end could be hitched up and with the addition of a lightboard?. In a similar way to the Qpod.

Maybe?

Trev.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks fun. We use:-

.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Triumph*

They look like Triumphs, do you have two or does it change colour?.

I did see a very small Honda two seater soft top sports in Cheshire. It was not a UK model and I could not see a model badge, must have been an import. Anyone seen one? Looks a bit like a mini version of the S2000.

Trev.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Triumph*



teemyob said:


> They look like Triumphs, do you have two or does it change colour?.
> 
> I did see a very small Honda two seater soft top sports in Cheshire. It was not a UK model and I could not see a model badge, must have been an import. Anyone seen one? Looks a bit like a mini version of the S2000.
> 
> Trev.


Honda Beat at a guess - some here http://www.u-ukhbc.co.uk/gallery.htm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Beat*

Thats the one Honda Beat, any idea of the Kerb weight?

Trev.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Don't think they are Triumphs or Hondas, keep working it out 
 


stew


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Beat*



teemyob said:


> Thats the one Honda Beat, any idea of the Kerb weight?
> 
> Trev.


Full spec here http://www.u-ukhbc.co.uk/SPEC.HTM


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't think they are Triumphs or Hondas, keep working it out
> 
> ...


I think they are Trabbys!!


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Look like Trabants to me, too.
And the fact that one of them has the legend 'Trabant Cabrio' on the side is a bit of a giveaway! (Quite rare, apparently!)


----------

